# why fonts are terrible in Chromium



## mfaridi (Oct 16, 2010)

Yesterday I install Chromium form ports and start use it. It is fast but I do not know why fonts are terrible and fonts are like Firefox and opera. I think I do not install webfonts, but I install webfonts.


----------



## graudeejs (Oct 16, 2010)

Screenshot?


----------



## mfaridi (Oct 16, 2010)

killasmurf86 said:
			
		

> Screenshot?



I take three screenshots; two of them are English page and one of them in Persian. I had this problem before when I do not install webfonts, but after install webfonts, I do not have this problem with Firefox.


----------



## mfaridi (Oct 16, 2010)

the better screenshot

http://img687.imageshack.us/img687/2268/screenshotqfx.png

http://img844.imageshack.us/img844/8844/screenshot1hd.png

http://img137.imageshack.us/img137/7787/screenshot2ef.png


----------



## graudeejs (Oct 16, 2010)

Looks normal to me


----------



## mfaridi (Oct 16, 2010)

killasmurf86 said:
			
		

> Looks normal to me



But for me it is not normal, and I see fonts are made by dots dots and persian fonts are very terrible.


----------



## ahavatar (Oct 16, 2010)

Can't you change fonts in Chromium ?


----------



## Caliante (Oct 16, 2010)

You might want to search on posts by 'Vermaden'. I know he knows very much about how to tweak your screen (and I still am hoping one day he will post a new tuto on how to make your desktop look like OS-X ).


----------



## DutchDaemon (Oct 16, 2010)

Fonts look fine to me, and not different from my own Chrome. 

The only thing I do worry about is the comment at the bottom-right of the second screenshot ... 

Oh, and your writing style could do with an update.


----------



## vermaden (Oct 17, 2010)

Yeah, these fonts look crap (compare them with the ones on toolbar on the top), I havent used chrome/chromium on FreeBSD, but latest Opera 10.6x has the same problem and I havent found a fix since 'new' Opera omits all config files that are responsible for font renderring (~/.fonts.conf / ~/.Xdefaults), so I just stick to Opera 10.10 now.

I have even submitted a BUG to Opera team, maybe Opera 11 would be better ...


----------



## mfaridi (Oct 17, 2010)

but But please believe [me,] fonts are terrible in Chromium. change Changing fonts dose does not make good effect.


----------



## ahavatar (Oct 18, 2010)

You might need to manually customize files (actually they are symlinks) in /usr/local/etc/fonts/conf.d for your Persian fonts regarding font family, antialias and autohint. 

If you set it correctly, you can see the same font in Chromium and Gnome terminal for Persian (change LANG to persian in Gnome terminal).

I use English and Korean, and I manually customize the fontconfig files so that DejaVu as my default English fonts and Nanum as my Korean fonts, both antialias and autohint on, and my desktop looks cool.


----------

